# is to early to think spring



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

dont get me wrong I like ice fishing and we have been doing well, but I can't get my mind off the spring hunt. I got laid off from my job at the mine so I think I might be out in your country for a wk and a half or maybe two. but my money will be tight so I maybe snuggle with the dog at night in the trailor. thats ok though what ever it takes to get after em I will be running 150 fb's and 75 5/8ths ghg's so with the muddy fields there isn't going to be much sleep at night anyway. just seeing if anyone else is getting cabin fever to good get after. stay warm! -15 here damn its cold


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

im in the same boat as you and got layed off of work last monday. cant wait to get after the snows also if i can fit it into our budget now. Im running about the same spread as your, 170 fresh painted uv avery fullbodies along with a mix of 300 headed deadlys and silochests and 70 floaters. time is sure going slow now that I dont have work. where abouts u in minnesota, im in plymouth and its dang cold out here too!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am in pengilly, its btw grand rapids and Hibbing


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

remidog said:


> im in the same boat as you and got layed off of work last monday. cant wait to get after the snows also if i can fit it into our budget now. Im running about the same spread as your, 170 fresh painted uv avery fullbodies along with a mix of 300 headed deadlys and silochests and 70 floaters. time is sure going slow now that I dont have work. where abouts u in minnesota, im in plymouth and its dang cold out here too!


Hmm. I'm from Plymouth and have a dog named Remmy....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is never too early to think spring.......

I am cleaning decoys, painting decoys, repairing decoys, changing the way I am going to transport decoys, buying new decoys, fixing/improving ecallers, fixing/improving my spread, etc.....

it is called winter projects.

Ice fishing has been slow for me so now i switch my energy towards the decoy spread until I hear of a new bite.

Good luck to all this spring.....and the spring fever. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I sit at home at night and watch hunting videos with the dog. I have been upgrading my ecallers. Changing out boxes. I have also been painting 120 floaters. Then my goal for the weekend is going through and reorganzing my hunting room. Going through shells and blind bags. And if it ever gets to about 15 degrees I am going to go outside and dig out the trailer. Then reorganize but I dont think this will happen for awhile. Some many things to do so little time. Only a month and a half to Nebraska!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I need two get two more speakers for my caller and I would like them with 150 ft of cord any help. I got that goosegetter call but only got two speakers with it and I want to get the other ones out away a little father. my cleaning days r still a little ways out yet but the cleaning and painting has to be done thats for sure.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Spring fever has hit me also, ive been counting down the days until I can get after the snows. My friends and I have been buying decoys and making motion things to put in our spread. I have a good feeling about this spring for us with all of the juvies around. Right now we have somewhere around 312 windsocks and 100 shells and I think we are going to be ordering a whole bunch more windsocks too.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

bluebill25 said:


> I need two get two more speakers for my caller and I would like them with 150 ft of cord any help. I got that goosegetter call but only got two speakers with it and I want to get the other ones out away a little father.


That is a LONG ways to be running speakers unless you have the power to spare which I doubt you do. I don't know how much power you lose, but I would guess if the speakers require 25watts RMS you would probably want to be starting with 40-50 since when it gets there it will be much lower...also consider 14-16ga speaker wire. I don't think I would want to pick up 150' ones, my arms want to fall off after 100' ones.

P.S. Get a good sleeping bag if your going to sleep in your trailer....I sleep in mine 25-30 days a year and know from experience. Best I have found is this one at Cabelas....it is rated -20, I got the XL one and it is HUGE....I put all my clothing in there for the next day and get dressed inside it when it is cold out...have not got cold once in it and did a -5 night in it a few years ago.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

for those that sleep in the trailer or truck i recommend a big buddy heater with the fan with a big tank of propane that thing will last you a week! Ill never leave my big buddy heater behind, i throw that thing in my 8ft box with rubber mats on the bottom and it cooks me out. its just as comfy and 1/10th the price of hotel rooms. :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have never been a big fan of using heaters that burn up your air in a confined space......I have walked out of my fish house way to many times dizzy because of those type of heaters. I will be running a electric one this spring off of a small generator....nice to be able to charge the batteries at the trailer too each night.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i get to start in a little over 2 weeks..


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

snow caller I will look into that sleeping bag I know how cold the nights can get. the generator is going to be a must for battery charging thanks for the help man


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

you guys sleep in your decoy trailers? next question is why. most hotels are less than 40.00 a night where we hunt and split thats pretty cheap foor breakfast, a hot shower , tv and heat. youre a lot more hard core than I am i guess.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Its not too early. I am trying to figure out how to stay dry in my blind in sheet water. The best hunting may be in very wet situations. It would be nice to have a neo tub if they work. If the snow keeps coming it will be some wet hunting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was thinking about this spring last spring!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Decoyin Drake said:


> you guys sleep in your decoy trailers? next question is why. most hotels are less than 40.00 a night where we hunt and split thats pretty cheap foor breakfast, a hot shower , tv and heat. youre a lot more hard core than I am i guess.


Well I will be on the road for 45 days this spring....usually me and one other person so 45x$50=$2250....most days when we move fields we don't get done picking up until 10pm, and have to be out in the field setting up at 4am again....so if it takes 30 minutes to drive into town and check into a room that costs me an hour out of that 6 hours of sleep each night.....which is usually 4 hours of sleep.

I personally sleep better in my trailer then any hotel room, it is my home away from home and I have the front walled off with carpet and a bunk bed.....it ain't that bad.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I am not going to lie I have spent my time sleeping in the truck to secure a field for the morning. Never slept in the trailer. Thought about it. But the Silverado is pretty comfortable. But if we are on the road in the spring we get motel rooms. You right at even $60 a night it is worth it. I have pulled into the motel and got only 6 or so hours of sleep before. But it sure was a lot more comforable then sleeping in the truck in the spring. Nice to get all dryed out and showered up.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I think for me a lot of it has to do with knowing my spread is safe....granted it is insured and probably the best thing for me would to have someone steal it so I get new stuff.....but I just sleep better knowing the $9,000 in equipment is safe and will be there in the morning.

I am not roughing it by any means.....this spring I will have a generator to run my lights, heater, and battery charger....got the laptop to watch DVD's. I always have a cooler full of food/drinks and a small grill and single burner to cook some grub. My bed is more comfortable then most hotel beds and there is something nice about sleeping in peace and quite....well except that one night last year when the heard of goats came up to the fence and the heard dog barked for 30 minutes 4' from the door....I had NO CLUE what was happening nor did I have a gun.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We have slept in the trailer/back of truck a few times. 8 foot box fits a cot perfect! I have planned on my next trailer having a set up much like yours Goose caller. V nose with a divider living quarters and then back for deeks!

I will say my Glock likes to sleep next to me though. To many Fd up people in this world.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh that was a one time mistake....I always have a gun in the trailer with me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> Oh that was a one time mistake....I always have a gun in the trailer with me.


Bowhunting woke up to a guy looking in my window. It was kinda freaky!

Then again it could turn something innocent into a bad situation!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that was a one time mistake....I always have a gun in the trailer with me.
> ...


WOW uke:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

sleep in your blind


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> sleep in your blind


Actually most of the layout blinds are nearly as big as my Bivy tent that I have used a fair amount. a -10 to-20 sleeping bag and your good to go.

While often more comfortable staying in motels is not always practical.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

another reason for sleeping in my truck or trailor is my dog feels more at ease with me around and I am sick of sneaking her in and out of hotel rooms. she is a house dog at home and likes all the comforts we do. mid march can't come soon enough


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We split rooms this spring. It was like heaven. Plus the room was much cheaper than the gas back and fourth.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> We split rooms this spring. It was like heaven. Plus the room was much cheaper than the gas back and fourth.


Especially it you get stuck picking up in a torential downpour.. A hot shower never felt so good.

I spent a fair amount of time sleeping in my truck last spring. but theres something to be said about a hotel room.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ahhhh the downpour!! The wind!!! what a day!!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not saying that I'm going to sleep in my truck or trailor everday just dont have the money this yr to be sleepin in a hotel motel everyday for two wks. two showers a wk will be good enough for me glad snows cant smell u LOL -24 right now this weather sucks


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

The times that you will have staying in the trailor will always be the times that you remember when you get older. You will never remember staying in just another hotel.

I can usually here the birds moving at night better from my trailor then a hotel room.

12 days left.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

After a day of playing in the mud, its hard to resist the urge of a hot shower, hotel bed, and cable tv. Its nice to have someone else do the cooking for you as well. We are usually packed to the gills without adding all the crap that you would need to make sleeping in the trailer comfortable.

now sept/october with dry fields, I sleep in the truck/trailer/blind all the time.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Sleeping out in the field is always just so much more memorable than in a hotel room - and hunting in northern Nodak the nearest hotel room can be 40 miles way from your spread.

The last 6 runs out to Nodak we've stayed in our pickup campers next to the fields we've been hunting. We've got heat, lights, a generator, food and drink and nice comfortable beds. No shower, but who needs a shower when you're living in knee deep muck for a week? Just asked the surrounding landowners if there was an old abandoned farmsite we could camp in, and they're more than happy to let you stay. In a few places we were able to walk back and forth between the camp and the spread. Definitely saves on gas too.

It's nice after the hunt to only have to drive a mile to get back to camp, grill some brats, drink a beer or two, and to sit around cleaning birds around a campfire listening to flocks moving north all night long - it's awfully relaxing.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Especially it you get stuck picking up in a torential downpour.. A hot shower never felt so good.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time sleeping in my truck last spring. but theres something to be said about a hotel room.


I forgot all about that day. You guys looked rough when you got back.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

swedeole said:


> The last 6 runs out to Nodak we've stayed in our pickup campers next to the fields we've been hunting. We've got heat, lights, a generator, food and drink and nice comfortable beds.
> ..


Sounds like a mobile hotel to me! Minus the shower of course! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Especially it you get stuck picking up in a torential downpour.. A hot shower never felt so good.
> ...


Poor White Cloud......He looked tired too!!!!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I have only slept in the spread once (at night). We used to have a pond in the middle of nowhere that the snows loved. One year we set up our tents in the spread and slept. It was pretty cool. Having snows wake you up 2-3 times a night while your asleep is pretty cool.

I cant even tell you how many times I have slept in the truck. I now have a Mega cab and can sleep pretty darn comfy with the seats laid flat and a inflatable matress. I wish I had a huge trailer like goosecaller. I would do the same exact thing. Forget the showers, you only need them every once in a while.

Got any pictures of your set up Goosecaller?? I would like to see how you partitioned it off and how you have the bunks aranged. :beer:


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

goose_caller said:


> there is something nice about sleeping in peace and quite....well except that one night last year when the heard of goats came up to the fence and the heard dog barked for 30 minutes 4' from the door....I had NO CLUE what was happening nor did I have a gun.


That one was a bit odd.....it sure beat the grand theft auto we delt with in KC...or whereever the heck we were.....


----------

